# CUR - Centaurus Resources



## Trader Paul (9 August 2007)

Hi folks,

CUR ... figure this one may live up to it's dog-like profile,
at least in its early life ... 

happy days

  paul




=====


----------



## Ageo (10 August 2007)

Guys has anyone seen this one today?

List Price 0.25c

Open 0.625c

Current price 0.90c

360% profit on the 1st day lol, pity i wasnt on this 1


----------



## powerkoala (10 August 2007)

what the heck?
this new ipo is rocketing.
any idea why?
increase almost 4 fold to $1 high.
jeez, i wish i apply for the ipo.
lucky holders.


----------



## Ageo (11 August 2007)

Well IPO's arnt really new as they were around in the 90's.

Once thing is for sure thow that based on every IPO that has listed there has been more % profit winners then losers which is always a good thing.


----------



## purple (11 August 2007)

Yeah..IPOs are becoming like placing chips on the red and black squares, but at least you've got better odds than the dealer!

Actually ASX should fully computerize the IPO market. In other markets it's much easier...just apply for them online as per buying shares.

Back to CUR...it slipped through my radar. what with at least 1 new IPO on mineral exploration coming out EVERY WEEK, I didn't cast it a second glance. 

Amazing, the run. I can't believe it. In this current market too!


----------



## purple (11 August 2007)

Trader Paul said:


> CUR ... figure this one may live up to it's dog-like profile,
> at least in its early life ...
> 
> 
> =====




dog like? in its early life?
ha ha...might have to rethink that one Yogi!

400% in its birth! or maybe it's a monster dog.
ok, off topic already.


----------



## bvbfan (13 August 2007)

I wonder about these tightly held issues with only one broker.

I wonder how many XT (cross trades) there are.

I dare say they may be a case of market manipulation to some extent, especially if as I'm hearing that one broker controls the majority of the 'free float'


----------



## prophet174 (29 October 2007)

Closed at a record high of $1.80 today albeit on low volumes.....does anyone have any opinion on this one?


----------



## michael_selway (29 October 2007)

prophet174 said:


> Closed at a record high of $1.80 today albeit on low volumes.....does anyone have any opinion on this one?




Wow crazy this stock

"Centaurus is a minerals exploration company established to explore for base metal and gold deposits in Australia. 

The Company is targeting high quality, under explored projects within the highly productive Lachlan Fold Belt of NSW and Archaean Yilgarn Craton in Western Australia. 

Centaurus Resources Limited was quoted on the ASX on 10 August 2007. "

thx

MS


----------



## prophet174 (3 January 2008)

SP up 25% this week and the Directors have been purchasing on market  between $1.80 and $2.00 at the end of December.


----------



## mrgroundwork (4 May 2008)

check the recent run on this... moved from 1.70 to 2.75 in a matter of weeks... 

should have bought more


----------



## prophet174 (15 May 2008)

mrgroundwork said:


> check the recent run on this... moved from 1.70 to 2.75 in a matter of weeks...
> 
> should have bought more




Hit and all time high of $3.30 today and closed at $3.25. All sorts of stories are emerging about CUR, I wonder if any are true!!!


----------



## prophet174 (31 May 2008)

Closed at $5.95. What a run over the last month. Is there anyone on this? People are talking about 10X current market cap!!!


----------



## Sean K (31 May 2008)

prophet174 said:


> Closed at $5.95. What a run over the last month. Is there anyone on this? People are talking about 10X current market cap!!!



Holy CRAP!! Can you paste in the justification for that. Sounds rampish, especially after it's gone from 50c to 6 bucks in 10 months!! Golly, what a return!


----------



## prophet174 (31 May 2008)

Its only talk that they may have a combined iron and magnesium resource worth $1.9b. However, they ought to be in iron ore production by 1st quarter 2009. 

Why do you think the sp has gone from 0.50c to almost $6?


----------



## Sean K (31 May 2008)

prophet174 said:


> Why do you think the sp has gone from 0.50c to almost $6?



Perhaps because the chart I posted in shows the stock going from 50c to $6. 

Is that incorrect?

And, I would really like to hear about the 'talk', seriously. A 10 bagger from here? 

What you have posted up doesn't sound like 10 bagger to me...


----------



## prophet174 (1 June 2008)

Friday, 30 May 2008

PERTH-based explorer Centaurus Resources has acquired the IpÃª manganese project in Brazil for $US23 million ($AA million). 

After emerging from a trading halt today, Centaurus shares rose 26.6% or $1.25 to $5.95 on the back of the announcement.

The IpÃª project is a 12km by 4km tenement package containing two mining leases – one is still pending – and six exploration tenements covering 44 square kilometres.

The project recently boasted an active manganese mine within an otherwise largely unexplored 16km belt of rocks highly prospective for manganese ore.

Centaurus’ initial target tonnage for the project is 6 to 10 million tonnes of manganese, based on geological mapping.

The project is located within 50km of Centaurus’ existing Brazilian iron ore projects, three of which were acquired in April.

Ends..........


----------



## bvbfan (2 June 2008)

Only about 26million shares on issue so seems very illiquid and might explain the run.

Will need to dilute so they may use these high prices to offer more stock


----------



## mrgroundwork (7 October 2008)

traded as lows as $1.05 today... far cry from $6 not that many months ago...

things can change so quick in current climate, but if anything the fundamentals have improved since last time... they have a buyer for their liberdade project which should hopefully load them up with cash to finance further drilling of itambe and manganes tenements...

the biggest problem for junior miners in current market is lack of cash due to the inability to raise funds... CUR should have that problem covered shortly...


----------



## happytown (25 May 2009)

centaurus has released an ann regarding initial drilling at its passabem Fe project in brazil



> ...
> 
> All 9 holes intersected iron formation with widths up to 26 metres
> 
> ...



passabem is surrounded by world-class Fe mines owned by the likes of vale

sp had a nice run-up over last fortnight and is currently up .01 to .57 on small volume

cheers


----------



## enigmatic (13 November 2009)

I try to keep track of Iron ore juniors and came across this one a few months ago, mainly due to the Huge drop in share price. 

Now I have a few questions that maybe someone could answer...
At one point in 08 this ran hard up to a market cap over 200million+ now this share price seems to have been driven by the assumption that CUR would be a near term producer of Iron Ore. (2010)
Now do people think that at the time the share price was overvalued?

Now recently market cap has dropped to a point were CUR Market cap is 15million, does anyone have any reason behind the rise or fall of this share price. Are there concerns that they will not become a producer near term.

Now my last question is concerning the recent mention of a Merger of CUR with GGY which I have little knowledge about if any, Do people believe that it is in the interest of CUR if it is then this would indicated that the share price was extremely Overvalued mid 08.

DYOR current holder small parcel.


----------



## enigmatic (14 January 2010)

This one has been on a run up since the extension of the merger came out.
now at CUR 54cents a share or 8* GGY 7.5 cents a share(60cents) 

will be interesting to see if the merger gets through and what the future holds for the company once it has cash to fund its projects.

DYOR, Long term holder


----------

